# American Billionares create new country... FOR THEMSELVES.



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

These guys want to create a "private" country for themselves according to their own utopian ideals. :lol::nuts::lol: Here's the story.



> Pay Pal founder and early Facebook investor Peter Thiel has given $1.25 million to an initiative to create floating libertarian countries in international waters, according to a profile of the billionaire in Details magazine.
> 
> Thiel has been a big backer of the Seasteading Institute, which seeks to build sovereign nations on oil rig-like platforms to occupy waters beyond the reach of law-of-the-sea treaties. The idea is for these countries to start from scratch--free from the laws, regulations, and moral codes of any existing place. Details says the experiment would be "a kind of floating petri dish for implementing policies that libertarians, stymied by indifference at the voting booths, have been unable to advance: no welfare, looser building codes, no minimum wage, and few restrictions on weapons."
> 
> ...












You can read more about it here; The Billionaire King of Techtopia


----------



## krkseg1ops (Mar 19, 2009)

That's actually a valid idea! Unless they forget about defense mechanisms which will make them an easy prey even to the Somali pirates.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Have fun with tons of money but only a small private military, losers. 

If you don't want to contribute to the overall world, or at least reduce your impact on it, don't expect sympathy when things go wrong.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Plus I also wonder who is going to do all the manual labor, maintenance, cleaning, cooking, etc. You need low level laborers for this so are they going to be "equal" citizens of their new world order? The problem with these types of "libertarian" --American concept of 'true' freedom-- societies, is that they only work for the rich upperclass that control them, and for them to exist they need a poor underclass to control. 



Personally I would like to see them build it just so that I can see how they manage it. My prediction; Monumental failure like communism.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The rich are really delusional.


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

Why not buy up a small poor or lightly inhabited sovereign island type state? Surely a few billionaires could buy out everyone and have a little world all to themselves. They could create a billionaire's gold currency, control access only to themselves or friends, and create their own law system with themselves as judges. Perhaps it should only be accessible to super luxury yachts. They could even introduce indenture for staff.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

They sound like the bad guys in a James Bond movie.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

By all means, Somalia has been a libertarian place for the last 15 years at least. No central government with any grip, no taxes, no public services, few if any state enforcement of rights...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ No, it isn't. Somalia has a hodge-podge mess of warlords, psedo-administrations, and other groups that play the "government" role.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

Suburbanist said:


> No central government with any grip, no taxes, no public services, few if any state enforcement of rights...



Boy do I have a place for them. The cataracts just above Niagara Falls. 
Straddling the border between the US & Canada, so no clear jurisdiction or govt meddling. 

Our billionarires have probably made their conversion to gold & silver. So no problem with reclaiming our money. After they've made their great plunge to freedom from government & taxes!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Let's see if this actually gets off the ground. I doubt it will.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I have to agree with mhays, it is something out of a cheesy 1970s spy movie.

I think we should form a band of pirates and sink it. But then would they probably have defense forces. Maybe just renting a sea-going barge and loading it with aggregates, pointing it in the direction of this place, then cutting it loose.


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

With all their billions, it's all they found to do ? ...

So an european on its peniche could join ?


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

What a pile of nonsense.


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> Plus I also wonder who is going to do all the manual labor, maintenance, cleaning, cooking, etc. You need low level laborers for this so are they going to be "equal" citizens of their new world order? The problem with these types of "libertarian" --American concept of 'true' freedom-- societies, is that they only work for the rich upperclass that control them, and for them to exist they need a poor underclass to control.


+10000. That's exactly what I was thinking when reading this. My God, immoral sociopath libertarians really are clueless:lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yay, the rich can spend money in their own country now, not anyone else's. Whoopdie doo.

Typical.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Yeah, but now they're held back by the Man.


----------



## Tom 958 (Apr 24, 2007)

> ...looser building codes...


Great idea for a offshore platform. :lol:

Maybe the next one can be in the North Sea.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

i think they can help relocate the low lying and flat countries in the Pacific and elsewhere.. :cheers:


----------



## jabroni (Mar 24, 2011)

alheaine said:


> i think they can help relocate the low lying and flat countries in the Pacific and elsewhere.. :cheers:


Why don't they just become billionaires themselves and build their own deep sea platforms? Problem solved! :banana:


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

**** these floating cities. This is what billionaires and the global elite should really be concentrating on:


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

I think those artificial islands are a great idea. Great place to experiment with social policies and political systems. Might provide valuable information for future space colonies.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Do they need citizens as well?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

There was a satirical novel written on this very subject back in the late '90's called: _"England, England"_, about a tycoon who buys up The Isle of Wight ( I think that was the one) and turned it into his own country! He made it into a sort of Disneyland version of England, complete with fake Buckingham Palace, Tower of London, etc... etc... Very funny book.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Im just glad I wont be living there.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

goschio said:


> I think those artificial islands are a great idea. Great place to experiment with social policies and political systems. Might provide valuable information for future space colonies.



I agree. Also I think that "water cities" (not countries) are inevitable. The earth's population is still growing and two thirds of the planet is covered with water. For a long time I have liked the idea of building a floating city somewhere on the oceans, in fact something the size of Tokyo. A huge massive floating island on which you could even have parks, rivers and forests. This is something that would take decades or even centuries to build but it would certainly be interesting. 


For instance this  guy did it with discarded soft drink bottles in the Caribbean. This is what I'm imagining but on a much larger scale.


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Here is another video of the bottle island where the guy explains how he can use wave action to produce electricity, and even power the island so that he can move it around. Check out his solar oven also, very interesting. 






(What the billionaire guys want to build is a crackpot idea, yet this guy with no money at all is actually building something feasible and intelligent. This is why I have no respect for the rich. It seems the richer one is the more idiotic they become.)


----------



## Raffo (Feb 11, 2010)

It's amazing how far can people go to avoid paying taxes o.o


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

Uaarkson said:


> **** these floating cities. This is what billionaires and the global elite should really be concentrating on:


I was about to post the same :lol::lol::lol:


----------

